# Mounting TV to previous stone fireplace installation help



## joecaption

Not a great plan to have the TV over a fireplace, that stone is a mess it had to be a DIY job. I would never trust hanging a 50 lb. TV to a stone that's mortered poorly on just the back side like that.


----------



## canestim

joecaption said:


> Not a great plan to have the TV over a fireplace, that stone is a mess it had to be a DIY job. I would never trust hanging a 50 lb. TV to a stone that's mortered poorly on just the back side like that.



Yeah, it's obviously a hacked DIY job but we got a great deal on the house and it's shouldn't be too much to get it right.

I am thinking maybe I should remove some of the stones and find the studs since you won't be able to see it anyway. And maybe mount it with an articulating mount so that I can pull it in flush. Only thing is how hard is it to remove the stone without damaging the wall behind it? But I guess I could always patch anything up since once again you wont see anything once the tv is up.


----------



## ktkelly

Get a side grinder and a diamond blade.

Cut out enough of the rock to allow a cantilever mount to be flat on the substrate.

TV will cover the opening and will sit flush, or close to , the stone surface rather than jut out several inches beyond it.



I think you'll most likely find that there's plywood or OSB under the stone, rather than drywall.


----------



## canestim

ktkelly, thanks for the reply. It's funny but I actually was working on this the last few nights and was trying to finish it up this week.

The way my living-room is setup it's optimal to have the TV over the fireplace. I would rather have it on a TV stand more eye-level but that's why I have my own media room upstairs :thumbup:

But still need to have a TV in the living-room for the wife, kids, visitors, etc. At first I was just going to slap a mount up there but when I was measuring I knew it would be a neck strain. My mantle is about 6 feet from the ground, after talking with some mason guys most of the said they put them about 5 feet high, but my stone goes all the way to the vaulted ceiling so I guess they did it this way for looks/proportion.

So I went looking for a different mounting solution and found one on an audio/video forum from Dynamic Mounting. It's from http://www.dynamicmounting.com/ if anyone is interested. See the pictures I attached of the progress. 

I wanted to do more and get the stone cut more flush with the board I put up but every time I would remove a stone (had to chisel/hammer with enough force) it seemed like the adjacent one would come loose. So when I got to a spot where I could finish I just went with it. For a guy who has never done anything like this before I think it turned out pretty well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly

Looks good...


Over the years I've pushed for one of my suppliers to issue a motorized version of a mount like that (I'm in home automation/systems integration)..

It should be set up with an interface that shuts down the gas logs when the mount moves into the lowered position.


----------



## CoconutPete

That looks really good! Does the tv "lock" into place when it's up high? Does it sit far away from the wall when it's up high?


----------



## canestim

CoconutPete said:


> That looks really good! Does the tv "lock" into place when it's up high? Does it sit far away from the wall when it's up high?



Thanks Pete! Like I said, I am an amateur and it was my first time doing something like this. I think it turned out pretty well considering my skill level. I still have a couple of things to touch up (like painting the screws black).

Yes, it does lock in the up position. So you can put it in the up position when you have guests and are not watching tv or if you have the fireplace going. We leave it down most of the time and don't mind the look but its good to have the option to put it back up if needed. Here is a quick pic I made with my cellphone (excuse the quality). 

You can adjust the tilt (I have it set to 15 degrees) and make it where it's "sits" closer to the wall. You can also just the tilt in the down position (I have that one set at about 7 degrees). It's going to sit a little further away from the wall than most non-movable mounts but if you don't need too much of a tilt you can keep it vertical and closer to the wall/fireplace. 

@ktkelly, I actually did find one with a motor very similar to the Down and Out mount I used but it was like $3,800.00, a little out of my budget :laughing:


----------



## ktkelly

canestim said:


> @ktkelly, I actually did find one with a motor very similar to the Down and Out mount I used but it was like $3,800.00, a little out of my budget :laughing:



My typical client would spend that in a New York Minute.



Generally I will cut out enough "rock" so the panel can be fully recessed (when in the up position the front of the panel will be flush with the surrounding rock).

With a motorized version the gas logs will automatically shut off as soon as the mount starts moving.


Won't do one of these with a wood burner...:no:




Looks like you did a fine job. And as long as you're (your wife really) happy, that's all that counts.


----------



## CoconutPete

I like it. I think I'm going to do this with my TV - my mantle is as high as yours.


----------



## wkearney99

Ugh, TVs over the fireplace are a bad plan. The viewing angle is all wrong. The heat from the fireplace is no good for electronics. 

A pox on whomever started the dumbass idea of putting TVs over the fireplace mantel.


----------



## CoconutPete

wkearney99 said:


> Ugh, TVs over the fireplace are a bad plan. *The viewing angle is all wrong*.


I know this thread has sat for a while, but I just have to ask ........ did you even read this thread and happen to notice what kind of mount it is about?


----------

